# Pumpkin Spice Bars



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Pumpkin Spice Bars

2 cups graham cracker or gingersnap crumbs
7 tablespoons butter, melted
1 2/3 cups plus 1/4 cup sugar, divided
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons cinnamon
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
4 eggs
1 can (15 ounces) pumpkin puree
1 cup vegetable oil
1 can (15 ounces) cream cheese frosting
Halloween-shaped sprinkles

Preheat oven to 350°F. 
Line a 15 x 11-inch pan with foil: set aside. 

In a small bowl, mix graham cracker crumbs, butter and 1/4 cup sugar until well combined. Spread mixture into prepared pan. Using a measuring cup with a flat bottom, smooth mixture to form an even crust. Bake crust until fragrant about 6 minutes: let cool completely. In a medium bowl, combine flour, cinnamon, baking powder. baking soda and salt.  In a separate bowl, beat eggs, remaining sugar, pumpkin puree and oil; stir in flour mixture.

Using a rubber spatula spread the pumpkin mixture evenly over the cooled
crust in pan. Bake until filling pulls away from the pan, 25-30 minutes:
let cool completely in pan. Frost the top of the cooled bars with cream
cheese frosting. Gently drag the tines of a fork from side-to-side through
the frosting to create a wave pattern. Sprinkle with Halloween-shaped
sprinkles. 

Cut into 24 bars and serve.

**Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

